

I am a modder. Valve, charging for mods is a bad idea. Very bad - danso
https://steamcommunity.com/app/72850/discussions/0/611704730313709437/

======
angersock
I remember working on dumb mods for HL1 and Doom.

I miss how easy it used to be--much simpler.

